# Silhouette eines gehenden Menschens



## Gambo (22. November 2008)

hei ^^
weiß ned ob der thread unter dem richtigen topic is, wusste nicht wohin damit ^^

also, ich such für ein plakat eine silhouette eines Menschen, der gerade geht, am besten wär von hinten ^^ .... wisst ihr wo man sowas findet? Und in verwendbarere größe ^^ ... Da sie für ein plakat sind sollten sie lizenzfrei sein (wenn sie gratis sind).

Schon mal jz danke für eure Tipps ...


----------



## smileyml (22. November 2008)

Hallo,

"verwendbare Größe" - Da schlage ich dir doch das Vektorformat vor, da dies dann ohne Qualitätsverlust skalierbar ist.
"lizenzfrei bzw. kostenlos" - Da es sich lediglich um eine Silhouette handelt, scheint es mir am einfachsten zu sein, du zeichnest diese anhand eines passendes Fotos nach. Da kannst sogar ein Foto selbst machen und hast dann genau deine gewünschte Perspektive. Und es gibt keine Probleme mit Lizenzen oder ähnlichem.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Gambo (23. November 2008)

Hei .. ^^

Das mit dem Vektorformat dachte ich mir schon dass das wohl da beste sein würde.
Aufs selber nachzeichnen hätt ich eigentlich auch selber kommen können, werd ich mal meinem Freund sagen (der mit mir das Plakat gestaltet) ...
Ich dachte mir nur im Internet finde ich sicha i-wo gleich ein passendes auch - aba ja mit der perspektive - werd ich wohl länger suchen xD

Also, Kamera auspacken .. ^^

danke


----------

